# We are concerned that he is a teacher



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

And is spreading the true meaning of Islam to you Americans instead of our version!!!!

Texas teacher ?not backing down? from anti-Islam stance: ?I?m a free American man? ? TheBlaze

In my opinion, pictures of the atrocities done in the name of Islam need to be put on billboards and in tv ads 24/7


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep and women being treated like dogs. The American people need to see the truth. But they won't.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

What is being a teacher got to do with it? They're not supposed to have their own opinions? Or are their opinions supposed to match _yours_?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> What is being a teacher got to do with it? They're not supposed to have their own opinions? Or are their opinions supposed to match _yours_?


The truth is not a matter of opinion, it is based on fact....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> What is being a teacher got to do with it? They're not supposed to have their own opinions? Or are their opinions supposed to match _yours_?


What it matters is that government employee's can have personal opinions but they need to keep it to themselves. Seriously. It could cost them their job.

In a town like Houston, mostly liberal, that could very well happen. Where do you think Sheila Jackson Lee is from?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He is trying to teach fact. Facts that are being covered up and denied.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If I had my way....there would be a little square in the upper right hand portion of your TV screen 24/7 showing the 9/11 buildings, the Pentagon and the guys in a cage being drowned in a pool or set on fire by these "religion of peace" folks.

That's just me though.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> What it matters is that government employee's can have personal opinions but they need to keep it to themselves. Seriously. It could cost them their job.
> 
> In a town like Houston, mostly liberal, that could very well happen. Where do you think Sheila Jackson Lee is from?


There's one for ya, Sheila Jackson Lee, dumber then a sack full of rocks and about as useful.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Another example of social media gone wrong. The guy is an idiot and should know better. Now he's going to be unemployed and unemployable as a teacher unless he get on at a private religious school.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> There's one for ya, Sheila Jackson Lee, dumber then a sack full of rocks and about as useful.


 I agree except for the fact that I have uses for sacks of rocks...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination. It is NOT a religion.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rstanek said:


> The truth is not a matter of opinion, it is based on fact....





inceptor said:


> What it matters is that government employee's can have personal opinions but they need to keep it to themselves. Seriously. It could cost them their job.
> 
> In a town like Houston, mostly liberal, that could very well happen. Where do you think Sheila Jackson Lee is from?


OK, once again............ this guy is a teacher? _So the hell what_? Would it be OK if he was a diesel mechanic? Or an airline pilot? Or a television reporter? Or a plumber? You think _they_ can't lose their jobs for being outspoken? Everyone's got their panties in a bunch_ because of his chosen profession_.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> OK, once again............ this guy is a teacher? _So the hell what_? Would it be OK if he was a diesel mechanic? Or an airline pilot? Or a television reporter? Or a plumber? You think _they_ can't lose their jobs for being outspoken? Everyone's got their panties in a bunch_ because of his chosen profession_.


Get your panties in a wad all you want. It's a simple fact. Every so often some of us (I can't speak for all agencies) are even required to sign statement we know what the ramifications are and acknowledge we understand.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Get your panties in a wad all you want............


Newsflash: My panties ain't in a wad.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

So you believe that shoving down a captive audience that Islam is a religion of peace is the thing to do?

Sorry slick, but that's exactly what the Nazis did in Germany in the 30's and 40's. 

If you don't understand the evil of Islam, maybe you ought to visit one of their enlightened countries (like Saudi arabia where Friday is lop things off day - hands, necks all good sport and required viewing by everyone out side during the day)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> OK, once again............ this guy is a teacher? _So the hell what_? Would it be OK if he was a diesel mechanic? Or an airline pilot? Or a television reporter? Or a plumber? You think _they_ can't lose their jobs for being outspoken? Everyone's got their panties in a bunch_ because of his chosen profession_.





Back Pack Hack said:


> Newsflash: My panties ain't in a wad.


Yeah, you're right, well reasoned and thought out. <sarc off> :vs_laugh:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Yep and women being treated like dogs. The American people need to see the truth. But they won't.


I love the Irony:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> I love the Irony:
> View attachment 41945


They tell us that they are smarter than we are. Let them figure it out for themselves.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So if a teacher speaks out on a subject all hell breaks loose. But if a liberal teacher use the class room to push an agenda like Global warming, or to pass Islam off as a peaceful religion all is good. Or if Public school teachers take elementary and high school children out of school give them signs and march them in protest to support an agenda the children don't even understand. All is good. Can't have it both ways. 
Take your children and grandchildren out of public school . Save them while you can.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> So if a teacher speaks out on a subject all hell breaks loose. But if a liberal teacher use the class room to push an agenda like Global warming, or to pass Islam off as a peaceful religion all is good. Or if Public school teachers take elementary and high school children out of school give them signs and march them in protest to support an agenda the children don't even understand. All is good. Can't have it both ways.
> Take your children and grandchildren out of public school . Save them while you can.


Prayer is allowed in schools if your muslim.

Texas AG concerned about Frisco high school's ?prayer room' - Story | KDFW


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Listen and listen well people,

When the Socialist Evil Left doesn't want something (for example Christian Prayer in school or Nativity scenes during Christmas on public property) they band together to get what they want. And they are usually a small minority.

WE THE FREAKIN' PEOPLE sit back and allow them. And WE THE FREAKIN' PEOPLE are the MAJORITY.

Do not allow the minority to rule. DO NOT!

I stand up and support this man's right to tell the truth; that islam is evil.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

OK, I'm totally confused now.

Are we talking about Islam, and the methods used to propagate it across the globe?

Or are we discussing whether or not a specific person (and more to the point, what he does to pay his bills) is allowed to express his thoughts on this issue?

I was running under the assumption it's the latter because of the title of the thread.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> OK, I'm totally confused now.
> 
> Are we talking about Islam, and the methods used to propagate it across the globe?
> 
> ...


Okay, to break it down for you, here goes. A school teacher makes an anti-muslim statement. Someone made a comment on muslims treat others, especially women. Then on to how government employees are told not to express political opinions. Then someone said he should have known better. People agree that the Sheila Jackson Lee (D) US representative from Houston is dumber than a box of rocks. Then the conversation moved on to how islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination. Then it moved on to people supporting islam.

Threads have a tendency to morph. Hell of a concept but it happens.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Or are we discussing whether or not a specific person (and more to the point, what he does to pay his bills) is allowed to express his thoughts on this issue?


And govt employees are subject to job loss especially if your superiors disagree with you. AND they do monitor you. Not all the time but they do. It is made clear to many that expressing your opinion could cause job loss.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

inceptor said:


> ........ It is made clear to many that expressing your opinion could cause job loss.


So why are 'we' concerned about this?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good question.

Here goes my answer; I am concerned about this because in private many, most likely the majority of people agree with what the teacher said. But in public, they let the Socialist Evil Minority set the agenda. FUBAR



Slippy said:


> Listen and listen well people,
> 
> When the Socialist Evil Left doesn't want something (for example Christian Prayer in school or Nativity scenes during Christmas on public property) they band together to get what they want. And they are usually a small minority.
> 
> ...





Back Pack Hack said:


> So why are 'we' concerned about this?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Good question.
> 
> Here goes my answer; I am concerned about this because in private many, most likely the majority of people agree with what the teacher said. But in public, they let the Socialist Evil Minority set the agenda. FUBAR


So our real concern should be the status quo should be challenged, and go after the system that squelches a certain group of Americans whose rights are suppressed?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

:vs_smirk: I love the way you lure folk into something! Bravo my good man!

But yes, kinda sorta...SPECIFICALLY in regards to the libtard PC Socialist evil status quo who have taken control of our schools and hence our children over the past few generations. I hope that the Dept of Education gets gutted and the billions that have been wasted on so called public education (really it should be named something like Libtard Socialist Evil Propaganda) are given back to the rightful owners of that money, We The People who earned it in the first place. Like @Smitty901 suggests, get your children or grandchildren the hell out of public schools.



Back Pack Hack said:


> So our real concern should be the status quo should be challenged, and go after the system that squelches a certain group of Americans whose rights are suppressed?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So our real concern should be the status quo should be challenged, and go after the system that squelches a certain group of Americans whose rights are suppressed?


Your real concern can be anything you choose it to be. What ever floats your boat.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So our real concern should be the status quo should be challenged, and go after the system that squelches a certain group of Americans whose rights are suppressed?


No Skip! The OP's real concern is that the truth about an evil group of folks is being supressed while the lies about that same group is being foistered on a large group of young easily lead individuals.

In Nazi Germany it was called brain washing.

It's the same today with what is currently being taught to our children in schools all over the nation under the banner of multi culturalism and tolerance.

Slippy has it right on the money and I guess if you can't see that then perhaps you may be a part of the problem and not a part of the solution


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My first name is Joe, it used to be cool to be a Joe. Now days the idiots think all the cool names are crap like Mustafaa :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

He's with that bunch of unindited co conspirators from a terrorist trial aren't they.

Course what should we expect we had on in the WH for the last 8 years.

Remember Daddy's decide weither the kids are muslim or not


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> My first name is Joe, it used to be cool to be a Joe. Now days the idiots think all the cool names are crap like Mustafaa :vs_unimpressed:
> 
> View attachment 41961


You should change your name to Mohammad. That's the most popular now.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Your real concern can be anything you choose it to be. What ever floats your boat.


As long as I'm not a gubbamint employee. Otherwise, nothing is allowed to float my boat.

Can it trip my trigger? :vs_worry:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> As long as I'm not a gubbamint employee. Otherwise, nothing is allowed to float my boat.
> 
> Can it trip my trigger? :vs_worry:


I don't know. Can it? :vs_smirk:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

inceptor said:


> I don't know. Can it? :vs_smirk:


I'm not allowed to say.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'm not allowed to say.


So you're CIA.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

inceptor said:


> So you're CIA.


Nyet.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Probably WaPo


----------

